# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Theranostics - eine neue Therapieoption für metastasierte Patienten

## Urologe

Im Anhang das Merkblatt einer nuklearmedizinischen Praxis aus Hamburg

Das Wesentliche aber ist, das auch die *THERAPIE mit PSMA* angeboten wird (Theranostics).
Ich habe mich Anfang des Jahres mit einem Nuklearmediziner der LMU (Großhadern) unterhalten,
die schon Patienten nach diesem Konzept behandelt haben (ebenso Heidelberg).
Bis zu 300 Gy (!) sind so in Metastasen abzuliefern. 
Ein, wie ich finde, äußerst interessantes Behandlungskonzept, vor allem bei hoher
Weichteil-Metastasenlast (kein Einfluß auf Blutbildung - anders bei Knochenbefall)
und auch bei crPC einzusetzen.
Grundbedingung ist eine diagnostische PSMA-PET vorweg, denn nur die leuchtenden Herde
können auch behandelt werden.


PET-CT (Positronen-Emissions-Tomographie + Computertomographie) mit Ga-68-PSMA bei Patienten mit P r o s t a t a k r e b s

Bei der PET-CT handelt es sich um eines der modernsten bildgebenden Verfahren in der
Tumordiagnostik. Dabei kommt zum einen die PET (Positronen-Emissions-Tomographie) zur
Darstellung des Tumorstoffwechsels mit Ga-68-PSMA (Prostata-spezifisches Membranantigen)
zum Einsatz, zum anderen die CT (Computertomographie, hier als Niedrig-Dosis-CT)
zur räumlichen Lokalisation. Die Kombination beider Verfahren in einer Untersuchung erlaubt
eine exakte Lokalisation bösartiger Tumore, wie es mit anderen Verfahren nicht möglich ist.
So können Primärtumor und mögliche Metastasen erkannt und zugleich die Möglichkeit einer
Therapie mit radioaktiv markiertem Y-90- oder Lu-177-PSMA abgeschätzt werden (sog.
Theranostics-Konzept). Die Kosten der PET-CT werden bei diesem Verfahren durch die
gesetzliche Krankenkasse (GKV) nicht übernommen. Gerne sind wir bei einem individuellen
Kostenübernahmeantrag behilflich.
Die PET-CT mit Ga-68-PSMA kann angezeigt sein bei:

· Verdacht auf Wiederauftreten des Tumos oder eine Metastasierung bei ansteigendem Tumormarker PSA nach Entfernung / Bestrahlung der Prostata (biochemisches Rezidiv)· Ausschluss von Metastasen in Lymphknoten, inneren Organen und im Knochen· Selektion zur systemischen Therapie mit Y-90- oder Lu-177-PSMA· Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs trotz negativer Biopsie, z.B. zur Planung einer erneuten,gezielten Punktion 
Vorbereitung:
· Bringen Sie bitte alle relevanten Voruntersuchungen mit.· Planen Sie für die Untersuchung etwa 2-3 Stunden ein. Das für diese Untersuchung benötigte Radiopharmakon wird individuell für Sie hergestellt; es ist nicht lagerfähig, deshalb ist die Termineinhaltung unbedingt erforderlich.· Sie brauchen für diese Untersuchung nicht nüchtern zu sein. 
Ablauf der Untersuchung:
Nach ausführlicher Aufklärung durch einen Arzt wird eine Spur einer radioaktiv markierten
Substanz injiziert, die sich in stoffwechselaktivem Prostatagewebe/-metastasen anreichert.
Die verwendete Substanz wird sehr gut vertragen, allergische Reaktionen sind nicht beschrieben.
Anschließend verweilen Sie in unserem Wartezimmer und trinken bitte 1 Liter Mineralwasser.
Nach ungefähr einer Stunde werden die Ganzkörperaufnahmen über ca. 45
Minuten im Liegen durchgeführt. Die Strahlenbelastung liegt mit etwa 4-6 mSv im Bereich einer
diagnostischen Computertomographie der Wirbelsäule.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das Wesentliche aber ist, das auch die *THERAPIE mit PSMA* angeboten wird (Theranostics).
> 
> Ein, wie ich finde, äußerst interessantes Behandlungskonzept, vor allem bei hoher
> Weichteil-Metastasenlast (kein Einfluß auf Blutbildung - anders bei Knochenbefall)
> und auch bei crPC einzusetzen.
> Grundbedingung ist eine diagnostische PSMA-PET vorweg, denn nur die leuchtenden Herde
> können auch behandelt werden.
> 
> 
> ...


Schön, dass die fokale Radiotherapie mittels PSMA-Radiorezeptorliganden in Gang zu kommen scheint.

Doch solange mit Betastrahlern wie 131Iod oder 90Yttrium gearbeitet wird, ist das noch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
So strahlt 90Y im menschlichen Körper volle 11mm weit. Die meiste Strahlenenergie wird also als Schadstrahlung auf die Umgebung einer 10mm grossenMetastase gerichtet sein, und nur wenig verbleibt im Krebsgewebe. Besser geeignet ist da das energieärmer strahlende 177Lutetium, das nur etwa 1.5mm weit strahlt. Aber auch das ist noch viel zu weit, um in Micrometastasen <1mm eine genügend toxische Strahlendosis aufzubauen. Dies wird erst möglich, wenn der PSMA-Ligand mit einem Alphastrahler wie Radium verbunden wird, dessen Strahlen grad mal im Micrometerbereich wirksam sind. Daran wird zwar in Heidelberg gearbeitet, doch scheinen die Versuche durch Patentstreitigkeiten verzögert zu werden, wie man mir vor einiger Zeit am Telefon sagte.
Solange mit Betastrahlern gearbeitet wird, muss mit Nebenwirkungen gerechnet werden, die die Wiederholbarkeit der Therapie einschränken. Ebenso können damit nur grössere Tumore und Metastasen bestrahlt werden, was gerade bei kurzen Verdoppelungszeiten von ein oder zwei Monaten die Anwendung wenig effizient macht (Zur Erinnerung: Eine Micrometastase wächst in 10 Verdoppelungszyklen auf den zehnfachen Durchmesser heran, im Volumen also das Tausendfache).

Vorläufig ist also die PSMA-Radiorezeptorligendentherapie immer noch eher ein letzter Strohhalm nach voll ausgeschöpfter AHT, als eine Alternative dazu, wie mir vor etwa zwei Jahren in Heidelberg dargelegt worden war.

Dies wird dann ändern, wenn mit Alphastrahlern auch Micrometastasen erfolgreich angegriffen werden können.
Natürlich hoffe ich, dass dies der Fall sein wird, wenn dereinst die Zweitlinien-AHT mit Xtandi und Zytiga ausgereizt sein wird. Doch auch die Therapie mit Betastrahlern dürfte dann nebenwirkungsärmer und erfolgreicher sein, als eine Chemotherapie.

Carpe diem!
und Grüsse aus Lappland
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## MalteR

Danke, Urologe, dass Sie eine neue Therapieoption aufgezeigt haben.

Es ist natürlich einfach, den Ansatz mit negativ Merkmalen abzuwürgen. Nur weiß ich, dass meine - leider mir seit kurzem bekannten - Lymphknotenmetastasen sich nicht im Millimeter- oder Mikromillimterbereich bewegen, sondern die größte 7,1 cm x 1,5 cm groß ist. Und ich habe reichlich.
Ich werde den Therapieweg gehen und hoffe sehr, dass der Ligand PSMA im PET bei mir anzeigt und ich somit therapierbar sein werde.

Natürlich wird darüber seit wenigsten 2007 veröffentlicht, aber nun gibt es eine Zentralklinik, die auch Kassenpatienten auch wirklich behandelt.

MalteR

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Malte,

ich lese den Beitrag vom Urologen so, dass die Kosten von der Krankenkasse   *n i c h t*   übernommen werden. Wäre schön, wenn Du es richtig verstanden hättest und nicht ich.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## MalteR

Hallo WernerE,

ich lese den Beitrag so, dass das 68Ga-PSMA-PET/CT nicht von der Krankenkasse übernommen wird. Und deshalb habe ich Kontakt zu einigen Uni's aufgenommen, von denen ich weiß, dass sie die Diagnostik machen. Leider habe ich noch keine Rückantwort. Zu der Quote der von den Kassen übernommenen Behandlungen solltest Du Dich vielleicht mit dem Urologen in Verbindung setzen. Ich mag die - in meinem Verständnis - ziemlich hohe Prozentzahl hier nicht öffentlich nennen. Sonst werde ich noch darauf festgenagelt.

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

bezüglich der Kosten des 68Ga-PSMA-PET hatte ich mich sowohl mit der hamburger Strahlenpraxis als auch mit mehreren Universitäten in Verbindung gesetzt. Wenn man selber bezahlen muss differieren die Kosten zwischen € 1.800,00 und € 800,00. Eine Uni hat mir für Anfang Mai in Aussicht gestellt, das PET per Abrechnung über die Krankenkasse zu machen.
Ich bin gern bereit auf Mailanfragen zu antworten.

MalteR

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn man selber bezahlen muss differieren die Kosten zwischen  1.800,00 und  800,00.


Mir wurden 2012 von Heidelberg für das* PSMA-PET/CT* als Selbstzahler genau*  1'363.11* in Rechnung gestellt.
Meine Kasse hat mir das nach monatelanger Wartezeit in zwei Tranchen unter dem üblichen Abzug des Selbstbehaltes kommentarlos erstattet. Die haben wohl irgendwann erkannt, dass das ein absolutes Schnäppchen war, denn für CHF 1'600 bekommt man hier in St. Gallen oder Zürich nicht mal eine - ohnehin unbrauchbare - Knochenszintigrafie.


*Die PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie* (mit 131Iod) bezifferte man auf *etwa  6 - 8'000*.
Teuer daran ist einerseits das Radiotherapeutikum, das jeweils eigens im Kernreaktor und Labor hergestellt werden muss, und andererseits das Strahlenisolierzimmer, das man während einer Woche zu bewohnen hat. Aber im Vergleich zu einer vergleichsweise nebenwirkungsreicheren Chemo ist das günstig.


*Strahlentechnisches:*

Es erscheint mir wenig sinnvoll, erst das Radioisotop mittels PSMA-Ligand punktgenau in den Tumor zu liefern, und dann mit Reichweiten von 11 mm (90 Yttrium) wieder im Körper zu verteilen. 177 Lutetium ist da einiges besser mit nur 1.5 mm. Noch etwas besser ist 131 Iod mit einer mittleren Reichweite des Beta-Zerfalles von nur 0.5mm. Von den diskutierten Isotopen dürfte 131Iod also am besten geeignet sein für  die Radiorezeptorligandentherapie, weil am meisten der  Strahlungsenergie im Tumorgewebe bleibt. Es gibt aber leider auch einen   Anteil Gamma-Strahlung mit viel grösserer Reichweite, der auch  ausserhalb des Tumors wirkt (Daher der strikte Strahlenschutz).
Wenn keine Knochenmetastasen vorliegen, dürften die Nebenwirkungen  geringer sein, da diese - stets der telefonischen Beratung aus  Heidelberg folgend - vor allem das Knochenmark betreffen.

Die derzeit noch nicht mit PSMA-Liganden verfügbaren Alphastrahler (Radium) strahlen aber nur grad im Micrometerbereich, schonen also das umliegende Gewebe weitestgehend, wie mit Alpharadin gezeigt wird, mit dem man gar Knochenmetastasen ohne nennenswerte Nebenwirkungen im Knochenmark therapiert.

Mit Lymphmetastasen von 7.1 x 1.5 cm wird das Abwarten der Verfügbarkeit von  Alpha-Strahlern (Monate?, Jahre?) nicht möglich sein, also scheint mit die  PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie mit 131 Iod die Methode der Wahl. Die  bekommt man schon jetzt bei Prof. Haberkorn in Heidelberg. Allerdings ist mit Wartezeiten zu rechnen, das nur ein einziges Strahlenschutzzimmer verfügbar ist, und somit immer nur ein Patient pro Woche drankommt. 


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad  (wieder zuhause)

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Hvielemi,

danke für Deinen zweiten Beitrag. Der hilft mir weiter.

Gruß

MalteR

----------


## Huskie

Der "Urologe" schreibt in der Eingangsmitteilung: "Bis zu 300 Gy (!) sind so in Metastasen abzuliefern". 

Im Thread "Elf Jahre" hatte ich mal die Frage aufgeworfen, ob es stimmt, daß eine Strahlenbehandlung mit ca. 45 Gray einer Strahlenbelastung von ca. 45.000 Röntgenaufnahmen entspricht. Leider ist niemand auf diese Frage eingegangen.

 Gibt es im Forum Kundige die sich mit Strahlenbelastungen auskennen?

Ich hätte gerne gewußt wieviel Strahlenbelastung (in Millisievert) sich hinter einer Dosis von "300 Gy" verbirgt. Steht "Gy" für "Gray"?

Kennt jemand die entsprechende Größe in Millisievert und kann er das Risiko einschätzen?

Als Patient sollte man doch vor einer sogenannten Heilbehandlung auch über die Risiken informiert sein, ehe man eine evtl. folgenreiche Entscheidung trifft!

Huskie

----------


## Hartmut S

Kannst du damit etwas anfangen?

http://www.einheiten-umrechnen.de/Millisievert+pro+Sekunde+in+Gray+pro+Sekunde+umrec  hnen.php

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich hätte gerne gewußt wieviel Strahlenbelastung (in Millisievert) 
> sich hinter einer Dosis von "300 Gy" verbirgt.


Das lässt sich nicht sinnvoll umrechnen, ohne zu berücksichtigen, wieviel
der Strahlung in den Tumor geliefert wird, und wieviel daneben geht. 
Die hohe Strahlendichte (Gray) im Tumor verspricht einen guten Therapieerfolg, 
der mit externer Bestrahlung nicht erreicht werden kann, weil die Strahlung 
zuerst mal durch gesundes Gewebe hindurch geleitet werden müsste, 
wo sie toxisch wirkt.

Der Trick von 'Theranostic' bzw. der PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie ist, 
dass die Strahlung zu einem grossen Teil dort 'abgeliefert' wird, wo man das will:
 In der Metastase, im Rezidiv. Und eben nicht dort, wo man die Strahlung 
nicht haben will, im gesunden Gewebe, wie dies bei Röntgen- und
und Gammastrahlung aus dem Linearbeschleuniger geschieht.
Dass die Anreicherung funktioniert, zeigen die 68Ga-PSMA-PET-Bilder, die ja 
gerade darauf basieren, dass das Radiodiagnostikum nur in den Krebszellen 
angereichert wird - siehe [4].

Bei den heute verwendeten Betastrahlern wird aber auch das Knochenmark 
mitbetroffen, was die Methode an das Ende der Therapiekaskade setzt. 
Eine nachfolgende Chemo ist in der Regel nicht mehr möglich, wie ich vor 
zwei Jahren in Heidelberg belehrt worden war, als ich mir eine solche
Therapie abholen wollte, statt wieder in die AHT einzusteigen.

Mit kurzstrahligen Alphastrahlern wird dieses Problem in Zukunft 
gelöst werden, womit die PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie
dereinst das Potential haben könnte, zur Primärtherapie aufzurücken.

Man stelle sich vor:
PSA erhöht? Spritze rein, und gut ist!


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

ich habe den Eindruck, aufgrund diverser Rückantworten, dass 68Ga-PSMA-PET gerade flächendeckend in Deutschland eingeführt wird. Viele Antworten lauteten: Wir sind gerade dabei, dieses Verfahren aufzurüsten und können es Mitte bis Ende Mai anbieten.

MalteR

----------


## Urologe

HIER ist eine Infoseite - von Patienten, für Patienten - über die PRRT (Peptide Receptor Radionuclide Therapy (PRRT) - THERANOSTIC)

http://prrtinfo.org/

Und hier das (wohl derzeit weltweit größte) Zentrum für solche Therapien in Bad Berka

http://www.rhoen-klinikum-ag.com/rka...deu/75280.html

----------


## lumberjack

> HIER ist eine Infoseite - von Patienten, für Patienten - über die PRRT (Peptide Receptor Radionuclide Therapy (PRRT) - THERANOSTIC)
> 
> http://prrtinfo.org/
> 
> Und hier das (wohl derzeit weltweit größte) Zentrum für solche Therapien in Bad Berka
> 
> http://www.rhoen-klinikum-ag.com/rka...deu/75280.html



hier noch eine aktuelle Ergänzung:

http://weimar.thueringer-allgemeine....bar-1890268405

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

am 12.06.14 hatte ich die Untersuchung mit 68Ga-PSMA-PET/mrt. Das Ergebnis (u.a. div. Lymphknotenmetastasen) war wie erwartet. Die Kosten wurden von der Krankenkasse per Tageseinweisung in die Klinik übernommen. Nun suche ich nach einem geeigneten Therapieort. Es gibt ja mittlerweile div. Standorte in Deutschland.

MalteR

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Fortgeschrittene,
> 
> am 12.06.14 hatte ich die Untersuchung mit 68Ga-PSMA-PET/mrt. Das Ergebnis (u.a. div. Lymphknotenmetastasen) war wie erwartet. Die Kosten wurden von der Krankenkasse per Tageseinweisung in die Klinik übernommen. Nun suche ich nach einem geeigneten Therapieort. Es gibt ja mittlerweile div. Standorte in Deutschland.
> 
> MalteR


Lieber Malte

Gespannt schaue ich auf Deinen weiteren Therapieweg, denn ich hatte die
PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie mit Iod, oder wie das Kind nun etwas
lockerer heisst, 'Theranostics', vor zwei Jahren evaluiert und zugunsten der
Fortsetzung der Hormontherapie verworfen.
Ich war damals begeistert von dieser Therapieform, wurde aber von den
Ärzten um Prof. Haberkorn in Heidelberg auf den harten Boden der
Realität heruntergeholt.

Derzeit sind Isotope von Yttrium, Iod und Lutetium verfügbar, alles
 Betastrahler mit relativ grosser Reichweite, die Micrometastasen
nicht therapieren können, siehe Beitrag #2.
Da solltest Du zuerst den Entscheid fällen, ob mit welchem Isotop Du deine
Metastasen richtig bestrahlst, und dann je nach Verfügbarkeit des Isotopes
den Ort wählen.

Auch solltest Du überlegen, ob Du wirklich mit einem Betastrahler behandelt
werden möchtest, oder ob Du nicht besser auf eine Zweitlinien-Hormontherapie
mit Abirateron oder Enzalutamid gehst, und abwartest, ob die Entwicklung
von PSMA-gebundenen Alphastrahlern vorangehe.
Dieser Rat wurde mir vor zwei Jahren in Heidelberg gegeben, wo man die
PSMA-basierte Isotopentherapie mit Iod voerst als Hilfe für 'Austherapierte' (man
verzeihe mir bitte dieses hässliche Wort) betrachtet.
Leider habe sich der baldige Ensatz von Alphastrahlern wegen Patentstreitigkeiten
verzögert, aber mit der Zweitlinien-HB können wir Zeit gewinnen.

Ich stehe derzeit mit krassem PSA-Anstieg vor der gleichen Frage und habe
mich für die Zweitlinien-HB entschieden. 'Theranostics' hilft mir dann später
mal, wenn die Onkologen mit der Chemo-Keule rumfuchteln ...

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Urologe

> Schön, dass die fokale Radiotherapie mittels PSMA-Radiorezeptorliganden in Gang zu kommen scheint.
> 
> Solange mit Betastrahlern gearbeitet wird, muss mit Nebenwirkungen gerechnet werden, die die Wiederholbarkeit der Therapie einschränken. Ebenso können damit nur grössere Tumore und Metastasen bestrahlt werden, was gerade bei kurzen Verdoppelungszeiten von ein oder zwei Monaten die Anwendung wenig effizient macht (Zur Erinnerung: Eine Micrometastase wächst in 10 Verdoppelungszyklen auf den zehnfachen Durchmesser heran, im Volumen also das Tausendfache).
> 
> und Grüsse aus Lappland
> Hvielemi / Konrad


Das kann so nicht stehen bleiben. Ich habe heute mit Prof. Baum nochmal darüber gesprochen, der hat über 30 Jahre Erfahrung mit Radiorezeptortherapie in allen Varianten (auch experimentellen), 
war weltweit einer der ersten (noch vor Heidelberg). Er ist derzeit der Weltpräsident der Vereinigung der Therapeuten, die PRRT ausführen.

1. Die Therapie KANN und WIRD bis zu 10x wiederholt
2. bisher haben sie KEINE wesentliche Wirkung auf das Knochenmark und die Blutbildung gesehen (5000 PRRT davon etwas 20 bisher mit PSMA bei fortgeschrittenem PCA)
3. eine begleitende Chemotherapie ist PROBLEMLOS möglich, falls erforderlich
4. Versuche mit diversen APLHAstrahlern waren den Behandlungen mit Lu177 und Y90 WEIT UNTERLEGEN und wurden deswegen wieder verlassen!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich habe heute mit Prof. Baum nochmal darüber gesprochen, der hat über 30 Jahre Erfahrung mit Radiorezeptortherapie...
> 
> 1. Die Therapie KANN und WIRD bis zu 10x wiederholt
> 2. bisher haben sie KEINE wesentliche Wirkung auf das Knochenmark und die Blutbildung gesehen (5000 PRRT davon etwas 20 bisher mit PSMA bei fortgeschrittenem PCA)
> 3. eine begleitende Chemotherapie ist PROBLEMLOS möglich, falls erforderlich
> 4. Versuche mit diversen APLHAstrahlern waren den Behandlungen mit Lu177 und Y90 WEIT UNTERLEGEN und wurden deswegen wieder verlassen!


Naja, diese Aussagen betreffen zwar 5'000 Patienten, 
aber nur "20 bisher mit PSMA bei fortgeschrittenem PCa".
Von einer zehnmaligen Wiederholung kann also bei PSMA-Therapien keine Rede sein.
Aber die Auskünfte von Prof. Baum klingen schon optimistischer, als jene, die ich
in Heidelberg erhalten hatte.

Punkt 4. glaub ich jetzt einfach mal und werde den Hinweis auf Alphastrahler
künftig nicht mehr geben. Falls das Ganzkörper-MRT vom kommenden Montag
kein brauchbares Ergebnis zeigt, hab ich Mitte Juli ein PSMA-PET/CT in Heidelberg
gebucht. Ich werde hoffentlich diesmal Prof. Haberkorn auf die Entwicklungen 
im Bereich der PSMA-Therapien ansprechen können und ggf. hier berichten.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Ich war im Juni 2011 in Heidelberg und habe ein PMSA-PET durchführen  lassen. 
Ich hatte bereits Daten von einem anderen Cholin-PET  - leider konnte  mittels des Tracers PMSA die vorher mittels MRT-Cholin-PET gefundenen befallenden Lymphknoten nicht sichtbar gemacht werden. 
Nach Aussage vom  Prof. gibt es wohl ca. 5% der Erkrankten, die nicht auf den Tracer  ansprechen. 
Als Nebenwirkung der J131 Behandlung wurde damals wohl  besonders die Speicheldrüsen betroffen. Aber diese Informationen sind natürlich aus den Anfängen vor 3 Jahren.

Meine  Frage: wurde der Tracer inzwischen auf den heutigen 68Ga-PSMA angepasst  oder ist es immer noch der gleiche wie 2011 aus Heidelberg?

Gruß Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich war im Juni 2011 in Heidelberg und habe ein PMSA-PET durchführen  lassen. 
> 
> Meine  Frage: wurde der Tracer inzwischen auf den heutigen 68Ga-PSMA angepasst  oder ist es immer noch der gleiche wie 2011 aus Heidelberg?


http://idw-online.de/de/news466107



> Seit 2011 setzt er das neue Kontrastmittel, bestückt mit dem nur wenige  Stunden haltbaren radioaktiven Isotop Gallium-68, mit Erfolg in der  Krebsdiagnostik ein.

----------


## willho

Hallo Hvielemi,
warum gehst Du nicht nach München Rechts der Isar zum PSMA 68 Pet CT? Das liegt doch bei Dir um die Ecke?
Die haben den Tracer direkt im Haus. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob HD das selbst herstellt? 

Würdest Du mir die hier beschriebene Theranostics Therapie bei Dr.Baum in Bad Berka empfehlen?
Mit HD habe ich so meine Erfahrungen gemacht, obwohl das um die Ecke ist hier, dennoch bin ich zum PSMA nach M*nchen gefahren.

Gruss Rolf

P.S. Ich weigere mich im Moment wirklich mit der Profact anzufangen, weiss nicht warum....

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Hvielemi,
> warum gehst Du nicht nach München Rechts der Isar zum PSMA 68 Pet CT? Das liegt doch bei Dir um die Ecke?


Wenn schon "um die Ecke", dann nach Ulm.
Ich war aber schon in Heidelberg als das PSMA-PET/CT nur dort gemacht wurde. 
OK, der Dr. Z. hat das nun nach München mitgenommen, aber Prof. H. ist immer noch in HD.




> Würdest Du mir die hier beschriebene Theranostics Therapie bei Dr.Baum in Bad Berka empfehlen?


Nein, zu Theranostics/PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie schreib ich erst mal keine Empfehlung, 
nachdem Prof. Baum gegenüber Urologe FS dem, was ich in HD von Dr. Z. gehört hatte, 
so heftig widersprochen hat. Du kannst ja mal Prof. Baum ansprechen, wie Du schon
dutzende Ärzte angesprochen hast. Wenn Du die Protonentherapie durchgepaukt hast,
wirst Du auch die PSMA-Therapie durchpauken können.




> P.S. Ich weigere mich im Moment wirklich mit der Profact anzufangen, weiss nicht warum...


Du kannst ja deiner PSA-Dynamik noch etwas zuschauen, 
denn die letzte Messperiode fällt ja ganz freundlich aus dem Rahmen ...

Warum solltest Du 'Profact' nehmen, wenn Du früher 'Zoladex' gut vertragen hattest?
(Ja, ich hab die Aufregung um TEVA gesehen, dann nimmst Du eben 'Profact',
'Trenantone' oder gar Abiraterone, Hauptsache dein Testosteron sinkt.
Die meisten Depot-Präparate gibt es auch als 1-Monats-Depot, womit unerwartete
Nebenwirkungen nicht so lange erlitten wrden müssten ...)

Am Protonenzentrum in München haben sie mit deiner Therapie wieder mal gezeigt,
dass es denen wohl vor allem um die Auslastung der Protonenkanone ging:
Was sollte das, wenn die Sache eh schon metastasiert war? Du bist nun genau dort,
wo Du ohne diesen gigantischen Aufwand mit Presse, TV etc. auch gewesen wärst:
Wiederaufnahme der Androgendeprivation ist angesagt. Du kannst selbstverständlich
 noch eine Kurve über 'Theranostics' machen und Dir so weitere Ferien von der AHT schaffen,
 was ja durchaus erfrischend sein kann, wie ich selbst erlebt hatte.
Nur: Bitte entspann Dich in dieser Zeit, mach Ferien von deinem Dauerstress und
dem konstanten Misstrauen, mit denen Du deine letzten Jahre gefüllt hattest.



Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Urologe

> Ich war im Juni 2011 in Heidelberg und habe ein PMSA-PET durchführen  lassen. 
> Ich hatte bereits Daten von einem anderen Cholin-PET  - leider konnte  mittels des Tracers PMSA die vorher mittels MRT-Cholin-PET gefundenen befallenden Lymphknoten nicht sichtbar gemacht werden. 
> Nach Aussage vom  Prof. gibt es wohl ca. 5% der Erkrankten, die nicht auf den Tracer  ansprechen. 
> Als Nebenwirkung der J131 Behandlung wurde damals wohl  besonders die Speicheldrüsen betroffen. Aber diese Informationen sind natürlich aus den Anfängen vor 3 Jahren.
> 
> Meine  Frage: wurde der Tracer inzwischen auf den heutigen 68Ga-PSMA angepasst  oder ist es immer noch der gleiche wie 2011 aus Heidelberg?
> 
> Gruß Ulf-Wilhelm


Es ist richtig, das aus bisher unbekannter Ursache (Ohrspreicheldrüsen exprimieren kein PSMA) es dort u einer Anreicherung kommt, die aber rasch wieder abflutet.
Ein echtes Problem sei das bisher aber in der Therapie nie gewesen (Prof. Baum)

----------


## Urologe

*Einschlusskriterien für Lu-177 PSMA Radioligandentherapie (PRLT):*

Histologie: Adenokarzinom der Prostata
Kastrationsresistentes metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom

Fortführung Hormondeprivation (LH-RH Agonisten/Antagonisten, Orchiektomie)
Testosteronlevel < 50 ng/dl (< 2.0 nM)
Erweiterte Hormontherapie mit Abiraterone oder Enzalutamid
Chemotherapie (a. oder b. muss zutreffen):
a.) Taxanhaltige Chemotherapie
b.) Medizinisch nicht für taxanhaltige Chemotherapie geeignet

Tumorprogression (a. oder b. muss zutreffen):
a.) PSA Progression nach PCWG2 Kriterien
b.) Radiographische Progression nach RECIST

Ga-68 PSMA-PET zeigt intensive Speicherung in den Tumorherden

Lebenserwartung > 6 Monate

ECOG Performance Status 0 oder 1

Tc-99m MAG3 – keine infrarenale Obstruktion, TER >70% des Normwertes

Hämoglobin > 9 g/dl (70% des Normwertes)
Leukozyten > 3.0 x 109/L
Thrombozyten > 100 x 109/L
Kreatinin Clearance > 60 ml/min (Cockroft Gault)
oder Kreatinin < 1.5 x ULN
Bilirubin < 2 x ULN (upper limits of normal)
GOT und GPT < 2.5 x ULN
Albumin > 3 g/dl

Falls Albumin < 3g/dl: Normale Prothrombinzeit

Fragebogen Lebensqualität EORTC QLQ-C30

BPI-SF (Brief-Pain Index Short Form) Fragebogen
*
Ausschlusskriterien:*

Aktive Infektion inkl. aktive oder symptomatische virale Hepatitis

Herzerkrankung:
Myokardinfarkt oder arterielle Thromboembolie in den letzten 6 Monaten
Herzinsuffizienz NYHA Class II-IV

Hirnmetastasen (in diesem Fall MRTerforderlich)

Metastasierte Zweitmalignome mit schlechter Prognose

Eingeschränkte renale Funktion (s. Einschlußkriterien)

Symptomatische Harnstauungsniere

Medikation, die die Nierenfunktion einschränken kann (Aminoglykoside)

Unzureichende Knochenmarkreserve (extensive externe Radiatio, Chemo)

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Einschlusskriterien für Lu-177 PSMA Radioligandentherapie (PRLT):*
> 
> [...]
> Erweiterte Hormontherapie mit Abiraterone oder Enzalutamid
> Chemotherapie (a. oder b. muss zutreffen):
> a.) Taxanhaltige Chemotherapie
> b.) Medizinisch nicht für taxanhaltige Chemotherapie geeignet
> 
> Tumorprogression (a. oder b. muss zutreffen):
> ...


Gelten diese Kriterien für Studien oder für die PRLT ganz allgemein?
Falls zweites der Fall ist, haben wohl ausschliesslich anderweitig 
"austherapierte" Patienten zugang zu der PRLT?

Die Chemotherapie als Vorbedingung zur PRLT versteh ich nicht,
sehe ich doch PRLT eine Alternative zur Chemo, die dem Vernehmen 
nach deutlich weniger toxisch ist, zumindest, solange
keine Knochenmetastasen involviert sind.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Urologe

Die Kriterien sind die aktuell gültigen, wobei aber die Chemotherapie nicht
mehr zwingend gefordert wird und wir hauptsächlich den potentiellen
Benefit im Auge haben - ist eine deutliche Verbesserung zu erwarten,
werden die Kriterien auch schon einmal hinten angestellt.
In Bad Berka geht es zuerst um den Patienten und erst in zweiter Linie um die Studie/Wissenschaft.

Das Wichtigste ist:

- Progress unter Hormontherapie
- PSMA-positive Herde
- eine ausreichende Nierenfunktion

----------


## Hvielemi

Die Forschung mit neuen Elementen, bei denen Isotope des gleichen
Elementes mit dem Liganden verbunden werden können, ist ein 
weiterer Lichtblick:

Terbium bildet Isotope, die für den PET-Scanner lesbar sind
UND sehr kurzstrahlige Isotope, deren Strahlung nicht über einen
Zelldurchmesser hinausgeht, also ideal für die Therapie sind:
Keine Schäden an Nachbarorganen, keine Quarantäne.

Und dabei die gleiche Chemischen Eigenschaften, womit
Diagnostikum und Therapeutikum mit demselben Liganden
gebaut werden können. 
Irgenwann wird jemand dies auch mit einem PSMA-Liganden tun.
Dann wird PCa diagnostiziert und therapiert nach dem Motto:

*Spritze rein und gut ist!*

Guck auch hier , von wo ich es in den Theranostics-Thread
rübergeklaut hab. Dank an Hans J für die Links:
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/ph...-12103084.html
https://idw-online.de/de/news516974

Hvielemi

----------


## Urologe

Laut Prof. Baum, Bad Berka, sind Alphastrahler (bei neuroendokrinen Tumoren)
schon mehrfach versucht worden ind er Peptid-Radioliganden-Therapie - waren im Endergebnis aber jedesmal dem
Lutetium oder Yttrium unterlegen und würden deswegen nicht mehr verfolgt.
"Theorie gut - Praxis schlecht"

----------


## Hvielemi

> Laut Prof. Baum, Bad Berka, sind Alphastrahler (bei neuroendokrinen Tumoren)
> schon mehrfach versucht worden ind er Peptid-Radioliganden-Therapie - waren im Endergebnis aber jedesmal dem
> Lutetium oder Yttrium unterlegen und würden deswegen nicht mehr verfolgt.
> "Theorie gut - Praxis schlecht"


OK, bei dem einen Liganden mag das Probleme gegeben haben, ob das 
dann beim anderen so sei, ist damit bei Weitem nicht gesagt.

Professor Baum übersieht wohl, dass Radium, ein Alphastrahler, grad der
grosse Renner ist für Knochenmetastasen, aber Yttrium verkauft sich ja gut. 

Eine Bindung eines Alphastrahlers an einen PSMA-Liganden wurde 
leider noch nicht an Männern getestet.
Warum sollte Radium an PCa-Zellen in den Knochen funktionieren, in
Lymph- und Weichteilmetastasen nicht? Es ist lediglich das Vehikel, das
zwar bereits zur Verfügung steht, aber eben noch nicht an Männern
getestet werden kann.
Gründe hierfür hab ich weiter oben schon genannt, ein Misserfolg von
Vorarbeiten und Vorstudien sind nicht dabei.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Mitstreiter,

ich knüpfe an meine Postings hier und hier an, um von meiner daraufhin erfolgten USPIO- und PSMA-Diagnostik zu berichten und bitte euch um eure Meinung zu weiteren Therapiemöglichkeiten, vor allem zu einer Radio-Ligandentherapie mit Lutetium-177-markiertem PSMA in Bad Berka.

Nach meiner mediastinalen Lymphadenektomie 2013, nach der mein PSA weiterhin anstieg, ließ ich die Präparate bei Prof. Kristiansen in Bonn histologisch nachuntersuchen. Unter anderem stellte er bei den PCa-positiven Lymphknoten eine mäßige bis starke PSMA-Exprimierung fest, so daß eine PSMA-Therapie wohl zielführend wäre.

Im Juni dieses Jahres ließ ich bei Prof. Barentsz / Radboud Universität Nijmegen für den stolzen Preis von 4000 Euro eine USPIO-Diagnostik des Abdomens und des Mediastinums durchführen. Er hatte mir mitgeteilt, daß mein niedriges PSA von 0,5 unter Bicalutamid und Dutasterid dafür irrelevant sei. Das Ergebnis war negativ: Keine befallenen Lymphknoten zu erkennen. Im darauffolgenden Telefonat meinte er, daß man die Untersuchung vielleicht doch bei einem höheren PSA wiederholen sollte. Sehr witzig. 
Im Gegensatz zu älteren Berichten verläuft die Untersuchung dort inzwischen ziemlich fließbandmäßig, es ist keine Rede mehr davon, daß Prof. Barentsz sich im Anschluß mit seinen Patienten zusammensetzt und die Bilder bespricht. Man kriegt im Sekretariat knapp mitgeteilt, der Bericht werde einem zugeschickt und wird nach Hause entlassen. 

Um endlich Klarheit zu erlangen, legte ich mich vorletzte Woche (mit einem PSA von 2,5 nach zweimonatigem Aussetzen der SAB) in München am Klinikum rechts der Isar anderthalb Stunden lang für ein PSMA-PET/MR  mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Mediastinum, Kopf und Abdomen in die Röhre. Ich wollte die hohe Strahlenbelastung eines CT vermeiden und bin deshalb nicht mehr nach Heidelberg gegangen. Außerdem übernimmt die GKV die Kosten, da die TUM für die Untersuchung eine stationäre Einweisung verlangt und dafür Verträge mit diversen GKV abgeschlossen hat. Hier verlaufen Untersuchung und Vorbereitung nicht so chaotisch wie in Heidelberg, wo man meine Vorberichte gar nicht sehen wollte. Urologie und Nuklearmedizin arbeiten rechts der Isar eng zusammen. Eine Woche vor der Untersuchung bat man mich um sämtliche Bilder und Berichte, um sich auf den Scan vorzubereiten. 
Ansprechpartner der Urologie für PSMA-Diagnostik: Dr. T. Maurer (t.maurer@lrz.tum.de; Tel.: 089-4140-7930), siehe auch hier (http://www.mriu.de/aktuelles.html)

Da das OP-Feld im Mediastinum sehr verwinkelt ist (da sitzen viele lebenswichtige Strukturen eng nebeneinander) und man mich 2013 bei der LK-OP darauf hinwies, daß nicht mit einer kompletten Entfernung aller befallenen LKs zu rechnen sei, hat sich jetzt bestätigt, was ich auf Grund des darauf folgenden PSA-Anstiegs schon angenommen hatte: Im Mediastinum leuchten weitere PSMA-positive Lymphknoten auf. Seltsamerweise gibt es wie schon zuvor beim PSMA-Scan in Heidelberg im gesamten restlichen Untersuchungsgebiet keinen weiteren Hinweis auf pathologische PCa-Veränderungen:




> *Befund*: 
> MR Hals/Thorax: Ca. 4mm großer LK medial angrenzend an die rechte V. brachiocephalica. Weitere kleine LK rechts paratracheal (auf Höhe des Sternoclaviculargelenks) sowie mutmaßlich links paraösophageal (auf Höhe des Truncus pulmonalis). Zudem auch kleiner LK medial angrenzend an die Ao. descendens.
> *Beurteilung*:
> Als wahrscheinliches Korrelat für den PSA-Anstieg zeigen sich einzelne PSMA-exprimierende LK mediastinal, die insbesondere im Hinblick auf die Vorgeschichte ... als metastasensuspekt zu werten sind. Weitere suspekte Herde sind nicht nachweisbar.


Da mir eine weitere OP im Mediastinum aussichtslos erscheint, werde ich nun also auf systemischem Wege gegen den Feind vorgehen müssen. 

Zur Auswahl stehen: 

- Eine dritte Runde iADT3 mit all den üblen Nebenwirkungen. 

- Weiterhin SAB, vielleicht mit einem Boost einer einmaligen Firmagon-Monatsspritze (hab irgendwo im Forum davon gelesen) und warten auf bessere Therapien

- Warten auf die Zulassung von Enzalutamid für Chemonaive Patienten, wobei zuvor das PSA unter ADT ansteigen muß, sonst keine Zulassung,

- Eventuell Teilnahme an der SPARTAN-Studie (ARN-509), wobei auch hier ein PSA-Anstieg unter ADT ein Einschlußkriterium ist und man außerdem im Placebo-Arm landen könnte

Oder eben, wie oben gesagt, eine LU-177-PSMA-Therapie, wo sich ja auch MalteR, siehe hier, inzwischen behandeln ließ, und mit der sich ja auch unser Urologe fs intensiv zu beschäftigen scheint. Durch jahrelange Erfahrungen in der LU-177-Therapie bei Patienten mit neuroendokrinen Tumoren hat man die Nebenwirkungen und die Gefahr der Nierenschädigung dort offenbar gut im Griff. Zu der Frage, ob diese Therapie nach Jahren ein Zweitkarzinom verursacht, habe ich keine Hinweise gefunden, es läßt sich wohl wie bei allen Bestrahlungen nicht vorhersehen. Zum Outcome hat gunterman hier ja schon ausführlich Stellung genommen, aber die von ihm zitierte Studie bezieht sich auf ein sehr heterogenes Patientenkollektiv mit einer anderen Dosierung und einem anderen Nebenwirkungsprofil als in Bad Berka. 

Was meint Ihr? Was haltet Ihr davon? Gibt's weitere Therapieoptionen? 

Ich würde mich über Meinungen und Anregungen freuen!


Andreas

----------


## Urologe

Aus Ihrem Profil lese ich eine zusätzliche neuroendokrine Differenzierung.
Daher sollte nicht nur eine PSMA-PET sondern auch eine Octreotid-PET durchgeführt
werden! Dafür ist Bad Berka prädestiniert.
Weder Firmagon, noch Enzalutamid könnten dem NE-PCA etwas anhaben!

Es wäre ggf. nach Befund eine Carboplatin/Taxotere-Chemotherapie neben einer
evtl.  Peptid-Radiorezeptor-Ligandentherapie gegen PSMA und Neuroendokrin zu erwägen.

----------


## Urologe

Hier ein Ablaufplan einer PRLT, Theranostic, in Bad Berka (aus einer Patientenmail)

Tag 1: 12 Uhr ärztliche Aufnahme mit Blutabnahme. Danach frei
Das Personal war sehr zuvorkommend und auch die einzelnen Untersuchungen und Ergebnisse wurden gleich vor Ort verständlich erklärt.

Tag 2: Morgens Sonographie des Abdomens. Nachmittags Nieren-Sequenz-Szintigraphie mit Tc-99m MAG3.

Tag 3: Nachmittags Infusion von Lu-177. Normale Dauer ca. 2Std.    
Ab Infusion Verlassen des Zimmers verboten für 48 Std.
Am Tage der Infusion kein Mittagessen wegen Gefahr der Übelkeit.

Tag 5: Mittags Ganzkörper SPEC/CT. Danach Abschlussbesprechung mit Stationsarzt. Um 14 Uhr Entlassung.

Danach 14-tägig Blutbildkontrollen und die Leber- und Kreatininwerte sollen 4-wöchig überprüft und dann sofort nach Berka gefaxt werden.

Nach 8 Wochen Wiederholung der Prozedur

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo fs,

herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anmerkungen. Ich dachte schon, ich sei inzwischen allein im Forum, weil sich sonst niemand einen Rat zutraute. Ich habe inzwischen ein wenig weiterrecherchiert und mich mit einem auf Radiorezeptor-Ligandentherapien spezialisierten Radiologiechef einer Uniklinik in Verbindung gesetzt. Er ist der Meinung, die Lu-177-Therapie sei nur als Mittel der letzten Wahl einzusetzen, wenn alle anderen Therapieoptionen ausgeschöpft sind. Er bremste meine anfängliche Euphorie mit dem Hinweis auf die unerforschten Langzeitfolgen, insbesondere die Gefahr von Zweitkarzinomen und schweren Knochenmarksschäden. Hellhörig geworden, bestätigte mir eine Patienteninformation der Charité zu dieser Therapie seine Ansicht:

"Eine mögliche Spätfolge kann (aber) das Auftreten eines myelo-dysplastischen Syndroms (MDS) mit Knochenmarksinsuffizienz sein. Diese tritt nach neuere Daten in weniger als 1-2 % der Fälle auf. Die langfristigen Folgen der Therapie sind bisher allerdings nicht hinreichend bekannt. *Insbesondere kann auch eine Nierenschädigung mit Nierenversagen und das Auftreten bösartiger Erkrankungen des Knochenmarkes als Spätfolge nicht sicher ausgeschlossen werden.*"

Konrad schrieb, daß auch Prof. Haberkorn eine ähnliche Aussage getroffen habe, hier aber zur Therapie mit Jod-131.

Daher bleibt mir wohl nur die Wahl zwischen Teufel und Beelzebub, was Therapie-Nebenwirkungen und Spätfolgen angeht. Das kleinere Übel scheint mir zunächst eine weitere Runde ADT3 oder 2 zu sein (das Bicalutamid sollte ich auf Grund meiner lange andauernden SAB wohl lieber weglassen?), auf die ich die letzten beiden Male immer gut angesprochen habe und nach 15 Monaten Therapie eine Pause von fast 2 Jahren machen konnte, bis mein PSA von Unmeßbar wieder auf 1,0 angestiegen war. 
CGA und NSE sind im niedrigen Normalbereich und stiegen bisher nie an. Wenn das der Fall wäre, dann wäre tatsächlich eine so harte Chemo-Kombi wie von Ihnen vorgeschlagen zu erwägen. Sehen Sie das auch so?

Weitersuchend,
Andreas S.

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo fs,
> 
> CGA und NSE sind im niedrigen Normalbereich und stiegen bisher nie an. Wenn das der Fall wäre, dann wäre tatsächlich eine so harte Chemo-Kombi wie von Ihnen vorgeschlagen zu erwägen. Sehen Sie das auch so?
> 
> Weitersuchend,
> Andreas S.


Wegen der neuroendokrinen Anteile ist die Substanz Platin (Cisplatin oder Carboplatin) unbedingt erforderlich. Prof. Reuter, Onkologe an der MHH Hannover, hat damit viel Erfahrung
und unsere gemeinsamen Patienten "liefen" eigentlich immer ziemlich problemlos und erfolgreich

----------


## Hvielemi

> Konrad schrieb, daß auch Prof. Haberkorn eine ähnliche Aussage getroffen habe, hier aber zur Therapie mit Jod-131.


Nicht Prof. Haberkorn, sondern Dr. Z..., der mittlerweile in München wirkt.
In Heidelberg war man damals sehr zuversichtlich, den PSMA-Liganden bald 
mit einem Alphastrahler verbinden zu können. NW-arm und ohne die drastische 
Quarantäne von einer Woche "hinter Glas", die aufgrund des Strahlenschutz-
gesetzes mit Iod131 erforderlich ist.
Doch das verzögert sich ...

Therapiert wurden bis damals aber nur ca. 24 anderweitig "Austherapierte", 
wobei die Nebenwirkungen (auf das Knochenmark) gering gewesen seien im 
Verhältnis zu Chemotherapie und die Erfolge "spektakulär".
Naturgemäss lagen und liegen heute noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen vor
doch ist klar: Mit Beta-Strahlern geht zuviel Strahlung aus den Tumoren raus,
sodass Micro-Metastasen nicht therapiert werden können. Bei kurzer Ver-
doppelungszeit muss die Therapie somit bald wiederholt werden, was man 
in Bad Berka gleich in das Behandlungskonzept mit einbezieht.

Im Bericht zu meinem PSMA-PET/CT am Universitäts-Klinikum Heidelberg steht:




> "Sollte (eine Radiotherapie) nicht in Betracht gezogen werden 
> oder im  weiteren Verlauf eine Tumorprogression auftreten, 
> dkäme eine  Radiorezeptorligandentherapie (Iod-131 PSMA) in Frage."


Von vorgängiger Chemotherapie steht da nix.
Aber es sollte jedem klar sein, dass sich die ganze PSMA-Radiorezeptor-
ligandentherapie bzw. "Theranostics" im Stadium von Heilversuchen befindet. 

Ich fahre weiter mit der Zweitlinien-AHT und erwarte, dass zwischenzeitlich
die Alphastrahler kommen. Was mit Alpharadin auf Knochen funktioniert, 
sollte mit PSMA-Liganden auch auf Lymph- und andere Metastasen funktionieren: 
Die gezielte innere Therapie von PCa-Zellen so gut wie ohne Nebenwirkungen,
irgendwann in der Zukunft:

Spritze rein - und gut ist!


Doch vorläufig, lieber Andreas, denke ich, gilt auch für Dich:

"Never touch a running machine"

Oder: Wenn sich die AHT (in welcher Form auch immer) bewährt hat, 
können wir damit weiterfahren. Was danach kommt ...

... Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------

